# What must i get next?



## DIGITALMIST (21/3/15)

Okay so im fairly new to the scene, started off with the twisp and moved on to the Atlantis sub ohm and Atlantis CF battery. What should i be looking at next, im looking at the following tanks at the moment and obviously will be getting a mod........opinions?


----------



## Sir Vape (21/3/15)

Delta or Kanger SubTank mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (21/3/15)

Subtank mini for sure .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DIGITALMIST (21/3/15)

oh forgot this baby............thoughts???


----------



## Viper_SA (21/3/15)

I'd go for the Kanger subtank or subtank mini...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

Yip, the Subtank Mini - best sub ohm tank of 2015 - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-sub-ohm-tanks-of-2015.t9921/

To drive it: The iStick 50W or the IPV Mini 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (21/3/15)

SubTank Mini....best overall tank so far this year, and out of your selection 

Melo is awesome but rather wait for the Lemo 2 (1-2 Months until release) 
Delta II is great on it's own, but not compared to the SubTank Mini 

Also look into the Youde Goliath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DIGITALMIST (21/3/15)

Thanks all for the input, is it normal to be so excited for this shit lmao...............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (21/3/15)

DIGITALMIST said:


> Thanks all for the input, is it normal to be so excited for this shit lmao...............



Quite normal....for a vaper 

But then, vapers aren't that normal to begin with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (21/3/15)

Subtank mini for m. its abnormal not to be!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juntau (21/3/15)

I'm gonna have to say the delta 2, having both I love the juice flow option on the delta just wish it had a clear tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

